# Just don’t over Do It



## Gumby (Aug 16, 2014)

(anyone under 40, go away, you won't understand)


*Just (don't over) Do It
*
At a certain age, we look in the mirror 
and realize we don’t get a do-over.
It 
starts us thinking of goals not met; diets
tried and failed; those rapturous heights of Mt. Nike, 
as yet, unscaled. 
It 
comes as no surprise, in our desperate attempts
to reach that most magical summ...
it, 

so often, we over-do 
It.


----------



## PiP (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice one, Gumby. LOL


----------



## LeeC (Aug 16, 2014)

Amen to your piece.
If you'll forgive a little adjunct 


Yet while some age 
admiringly gracefully
seemingly effortlessly
we stress over
unaccommodating lifestyles
and genes
that betray us
in our quest to age
without realizing
the value of
inner peace


----------



## PiP (Aug 16, 2014)

LeeC said:


> Amen to your piece.
> If you'll forgive a little adjunct
> 
> 
> ...



Amen, to yours

Especially.

_without realizing
the value of
inner peace_


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 16, 2014)

Aaahemmm--would I be giving away my age if --umm--I said I understand this delightful little ditty?? Just askin'...
Love it.  Peace...Jul


----------



## aj47 (Aug 16, 2014)

I like this except for summ- it.  It just doesn't feel right when I try to read it aloud.

Perhaps it's intending to be savored silently as we take our mental selfies in the verbal mirror.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 16, 2014)

Observation and empathy might be adequate. Plus, I work out a community center with people of all ages. 

I envy the ability to write straightforward poetry about day-to-day concerns, especially using humor. I've tried, but I keep getting caught up in DEEP subjects.  I need to learn to lighten up a little. 

Good job!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks PiP, figured you'd be right there with me. 

Lee, thank you for the read and I add an amen to your adjunt.

Jul, nah, not at all. I'm sure you're young and nubile.  Thanks!

Thank you, Annie. 

Actually, the _summ-it_ was meant to be an awkward and humorous line, but you're right, not very poetic. The summ, alluding to the magical goal weight we often strive for, the way we use numbers as a way of measuring success when trying to be fit, the sum total worth of ourselves, so often tied to these both and then the 'it' an annoying, almost afterthought way to actually overdo the word 'it', while tying into the mythical summit we are trying to reach. ( Mt. Nike ) Maybe I got too cerebral with it? 


E. Zamora, thank you for the read and comment. I'm happy to know you can empathize with us 'olders'. You just keep doing those deeper subjects, I'm enjoying your work.


TKent, thanks for the Like.


----------



## Firebird (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Gumby,

I like your play on words here and also the sentiment.
IMO this is a neat little poem.

thanks for a good read.

Cheers,

Firebird


----------

